# Cutting corners when setting up my duckling brooder



## keren (Oct 26, 2008)

So ... eggs are coming off the automatic turner today. Exciting!!

So I had better get my butt into gear and get my brooder set up. 

In the past I have had day old chicks and ducklings in brooders and I have had a ceramic heat lamp. 

However ... I have now moved and no longer have a heat lamp, and never realised how stupidly expensive they are! 
I know some people get away with using just a desk lamp pointed downwards, what are your thoughts on that? Much cheaper to get a desk lamp than a proper heat lamp. 

Or the other thought I had, was to set up one of my small bar heaters at one end of the brooder. The brood pen is large so there would be plenty of space for them to get away from the heater if it was too warm. If this would work I wouldnt need to buy any additional items for them, apart from starter crumble. 

Your thoughts? I guess I am trying to see how thrifty I can be but obviously dont want to compromise their welfare.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

If the desk lamp bulb gets hot, then you might be able to get away with it. All you can do is try them and see how they work.


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

I had a smaller clip on lamp (still had the same look as the bigger heat lights) I bought a regular white bulb (in the same area as the red heat lamp bulbs) it was still only like $5. I have that on my chicks right at the moment, and have for 5 days. Like you said if they can get away from the heat.


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

clearwtrbeach said:


> I had a smaller clip on lamp (still had the same look as the bigger heat lights) I bought a regular white bulb (in the same area as the red heat lamp bulbs) it was still only like $5. I have that on my chicks right at the moment, and have for 5 days. Like you said if they can get away from the heat.


We used a desk lamp one year for a small late hatch. They did great. Chicks know when they're too hot or too cold, and will respond accordingly if they have the resources to move about. They'll be fine!


----------

